# West Michigan - Sno Ex drop spreaders



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Two Sno Ex drop spreaders $100.00 ea


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I guess if you're posting here you're willing to ship? If so, I'll take one if not both of them.Let me know,thanx


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Probably awkward to ship????


----------



## jasonosu (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll also take 1 if willing to ship.
Besides cracked plastic corner, do they work well? ....I assume no covers?
Where is west mi?
(I'm in Ohio, but hard to justify much of a drive just for a spreader)...but always wanted to try one.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

That's a heck of a box to get them in, I don't think you wanna pay freight.

I'm in Holland MI


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

jasonosu said:


> I'll also take 1 if willing to ship.
> Besides cracked plastic corner, do they work well? ....I assume no covers?
> Where is west mi?
> (I'm in Ohio, but hard to justify much of a drive just for a spreader)...but always wanted to try one.


We are in the Toledo area and we have one that has been used maybe 10 times. $250 if your interested.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

They are I think the best push spreader if you can keep them dry and get guys to use them.


----------



## jasonosu (Jun 2, 2006)

R75419 said:


> We are in the Toledo area and we have one that has been used maybe 10 times. $250 if your interested.


Interested.
440-289-1800 Jason


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Where in West Michigan? I'll come pick them up.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Holland - 616-886-1506


----------

